# Your Characters - who could play them?



## dwndrgn (Jan 23, 2004)

*Your Favorite Characters - who could play them?*

Someone posted a mention of certain known actors playing roles from novels. It made me think a bit. If you were going to film your favorite book (or one of them if you can't choose), who would play the main characters? I'll start with the Discworld (since that was the subject of the original post that got me thinking, and the other book I'd like to do hasn't been read by most of you so you probably wouldn't be able to follow my thinking).

I'll just do a few and maybe some other Pratchett fans can add on as there are so many characters.

Nanny Ogg - Geena Davis - I could see her with the cheeky attitude and leering at all the men
Granny Weatherwax - Betty White - she could pull off that 'cranky know-it-all' attitude well (although I'd probably do better )
Angua (werewolf Guard) - Sandra Bullock - shy but attractive and self confident, she could definitely make this a great role


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jan 23, 2004)

Interesting question.  While I often "cast" books while I'm reading them, I'll have to think a bit about this.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Jan 24, 2004)

Nevermind all those hyped-up actor types, I want to play Elijah Bailey.


----------



## SDNess (Jan 24, 2004)

Hah...I must say that I have thought about this somewhat. I try to view the scenes as a film and write from that. And I like choosing actors to fit with my characters. Nothing much to share...yet.


----------



## nemogbr (Jan 25, 2004)

One of them is actually a very obvious choice Sarah Michelle Gellar as Laurell K Hamilton's Anita Blake the vampire executioner. 

I know it is type casting, but she just has all the right qualities for Anita Blake's character.... 
From height to attractiveness.

Eliza Dushku would be interesting, but I decided that she exudes too much of the come hither aura. I'd much rather she played a vampire...lol


----------

